# Fresh water rainbow smelt (questions)



## markzadie (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello there, I am new to this forum and am just figuring it out. My question is about freshwater smelting, what is the best time of day, best techniques, best bait/lures, also is there any sites on the web that have any good info. Thank you in advance. Mark Zadie


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad fishes this really deep lake and catches big smelt in the middle of the day on a sweedish pimple jig.[/i]


----------



## markzadie (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank You for your reply, Do you know which lake your dad fishes and where it is.


----------

